# Greetings from South Jersey



## jim777 (Jan 22, 2007)

Greetings all! I was looking through Google for some Bo forms, as they were recently shown in my school by a visiting instructor, and I found this great site. I decided to join, and take advantage of all the great knowledge that I'm sure is here. 
I personally am 3 weeks from my orange belt test in TKD, but I briefly studied at Alan Lee's in the early 80's for about 9 months. I have a brother of dan rank in Shotokan as well. I just recently (at age 44) got my job/location/school of choice/free time all lined up to allow me to finally take an art and study it with the time and effort required. I've always wanted to take an art but never had the free time, or the right school at the same time. It's so great to finally have a school! I study at Pierson's TKD in South Jersey, and it is a fantastic place.

Anyway, nice to meet you all!

jim


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome fellow TKD'er and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## matt.m (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, There are a bunch of TKD maniacs on this board.  We only bite a little.

Welcome and see you in the kma section of the board.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

It's never too late to start - congratulations on getting everything lined up!



matt.m said:


> Welcome, There are a bunch of TKD maniacs on this board.  We only bite a little.



Who are you calling a TKD maniac?  Hmm???  I resemble... I mean, I resent that remark!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## jim777 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I've got my three daughters attending the same school in an earlier class, and my son will start in September when he turns 6. I love everything about it, though I'm really more into the forms than the sparring.  I've got class now in 45 minutes, so I'll see you all later 

jim


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

What Exit? (Just kidding!!!)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Glad you joined up!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Jim! Ah, triple-sevens... that's good luck!  

Currently, I'm living across the water, over on the DE Coast... in Holly Oak, DE (North Wilmington)...

Glad to see another Tri-State/Mid-Atlantic Member here on the boards!

Best regards...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew

P.S. Enjoy your Martial Arts Family time... it just doesn't get any better than that! (IMHO)


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome and have fun here and training!


----------



## jim777 (Jan 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> What Exit? (Just kidding!!!)
> 
> Welcome to Martial Talk! Glad you joined up!


 
3! :lol: We just moved down to Jersey about 3 years ago, so I've used that line myself  

The triple 7's come from a guitar made by Ibanez called the Jem777. I'm also an avid guitar player and one of the moderators on jemsite.com, a site dedicated to (mostly Ibanez) electric guitars. Chances are if you see a jim777 on another discussion board it's me.

And I love taking the kids to their lessons, and having them tag a long to mine. We workout together, and they're all psyched for their yellow belt tests in February. It's so great for their self confidence. My youngest daughter was sure she'd never be able to do a push up, and now bangs out 30 with no trouble at all! I can see the new "I can do anything I try to do" attitude in all of them every day. It has really been better than I hoped for, and I had pretty high hopes!

jim


----------



## exile (Jan 23, 2007)

Greetings and welcome Jim, it's good to have you with usand it's true, there are a large number of TKD maniacs at MT, but they're nice, helpful, _smart_ maniace with centuriesliterallyof collective training and teaching time under their colored and black belts. Anything you want advice or feedback on, ask awaybut be prepared for a deluge of opinion and information...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT! Come over to the TKD area.


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome and Enjoy your stay. ​


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome from Washington


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm sure it's still early for me to be welcoming new members, but welcome all the same!  =D  I love hearing of families that practice martial arts together.  How wonderful!


----------

